# Birthday pics of Dottie



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dottie will be 1 on sunday.









I love to cuddle Lily


















I love the cat as well


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awww nice pictures, Amberleah loves our cat too, but Amberleah still puppy bits and cat gets mad.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a beauty! Happy 1 year old day, pretty girl!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Happy Puppy Birthday, Dottie!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Dottie!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

happy birthday dottie
we are not forgetting????????


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy birthday Dottie!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Dottie. You've grown beautifully.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Happy Birthday Dottie!! She has grown up beautifully Michele! :ngreet2:


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

She is soooo tiny and cute! How much does she weigh? She's like a puppy lol


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

she is soooo cute! Happy Birthday little Dottie!!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

happy birthday dottie x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

mooberry said:


> She is soooo tiny and cute! How much does she weigh? She's like a puppy lol


She's 2lb,so still very tiny


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy birthday Dottie..you are a very cute little girl.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Dottie! Michele, she is darling and soooooooo tiny!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks everybody,yes she's a very SPECIAL little girl


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww wee baby Dottie is so adorable spooning her big sis Lily!
Love the pics Michele!
Happy Birthday sweet Dottie. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

She is beautiful!!! I cant believe she is 1 already Happy Birthday Dottie:hello1:


----------



## LuvMyTito (Sep 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you dottie! She is sooo little and adorable!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Dottie!*

she is so pretty! and, what a sweet picture of her snuggling on the couch with her sister :love7:


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

So sweet! Happy birthday Dottie!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy birthday Dottie cant believe she's already 1!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Therese for the sweet card.

I can't believe how fast a year has gone,thanks everybody she's being spoilt today


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy barkday dottie!
Hope you have lots of yummy treats for the many years to come


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

ccasion4:ccasion6:ccasion7: Happy Birthday Dottie!!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Dottie! You are still tiny as ever!!!!!!


----------

